# How do I teach my 6 months old GSD not to bite ?



## Benjok (Dec 20, 2016)

So always after I let him out of his cage he starts jumping one me and wants to bite me and bite everything basically that's also the reason why he's staying outside over night otherwise he would bite everything I had a similar post like this before but I didn't get any good answers. They told me to stand still and ignore him but if I'd do that he'd still jump on me and bite me you know what I mean his teeth are still kinda shaarpp and he's really big for 6 months of age. So how can I prevent him biting ?


----------



## BrodyRoo (Aug 10, 2016)

You got plenty of good advice on your other thread.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Try placing his crate just inside the door so you can allow him to go out quickly. You really need to listen to the advise you have already been given. If you don't start training him soon you will have an adult German Shepherd you have no control over and you won't be able to even be in the backyard with him. I would find a class or find a trainer to help you as soon as possible.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I looked at your first thread about this and while you did get some really good advice, I think it might be important to back up a step and look at what your pup does when you first let him out of the crate. I am guessing, since I didn't see it mentioned, that he is probably really excited and runs out of the crate as fast as he can. If that is so, I'd start working on requiring him to be calm before you ever let him out. 
It will require many repetitions and much patience from you. He has had 6 months to build up bad habits, so it may take a lot of patience and work on your part to train him to improve his manners. 
I think you will find it much easier to get him to stop jumping on you and biting you, if he comes out of the crate calmly. 
If you are getting him out after work or first thing in the morning when he hasn't seen you for hours and is really excited, I would use a very calm tone of voice, if you say much at all. 
If you use an excited voice you will only make him more excited.
Start to open the crate only if he seems pretty calm. If he acts like he's going to blow out the door, shut it in his face. The intent isn't to slam it so hard that it hurts him, but bumping his nose may just make an impression. Wait until he is reasonably calm and try again. I would go ahead, if he is calm, and reach in and put his collar and leash on. That way you have more control once he is out of the crate. 
Keep your treats handy. Anytime he gives you the calm behavior you want I would give him a treat and tell him in a very calm voice 'Good Boy'. No excitement or yelling if he screws up.
By having the collar and leash on, you have a lot more control. You can give him a correction, if necessary. 
If he starts to jump up, tell him "Off" and give the leash a couple of downward snaps towards the floor. 
You are helping him get back to the floor where he belongs. I know you said you do not mind him jumping up on you but that is excited behavior and if you allow it, it can lead to other unwanted rude behaviors.
For a very young puppy, like 8 weeks old, I wouldn't correct biting, I would redirect his biting to an appropriate toy. In your pup's case, I think he is old enough to be carefully corrected for biting. You said he went through "kindergarten" at 4 months old. Could the trainer from that class give you some pointers on stopping the biting? He is big enough to really do some damage without really meaning to!


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

kinda weird he keeps starting threads, 3 so far and only 3 posts then doesn't respond to anybody.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

scarfish said:


> kinda weird he keeps starting threads, 3 so far and only 3 posts then doesn't respond to anybody.


This person is a teenager and probably has a lot going on besides the dog... 
Even though he/she got good advice it wasn't very detailed, so they may have gotten discouraged.

A person on the internet can only help so much. A trainer working one on one with the OP would be best, especially since this is an older pup and probably adult size. 

Mine was 18 months old when I adopted him and 80 lbs. -so adult size with a puppy brain. A trainer was a very crucial thing to have.


----------



## Benjok (Dec 20, 2016)

All that the trainer said was that he's just little which means that he's gonna bite because his teeth hurt... But he's still doing it after few new teeth


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

It really sounds like your pup is getting to be out of control in general.

Would it be possible for you to find a trainer to work with, so they can teach you to deal with your pup's issues?

Dogs with no manners are not fun to live with.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I agree that a good trainer who understand German Shepherds is a good thing. Even if you think you are doing the right thing, position and timing can be off and someone watching you is going to help adjust that.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Benjok said:


> All that the trainer said was that he's just little which means that he's gonna bite because his teeth hurt... But he's still doing it after few new teeth



Really? Now I wonder. Find a new trainer.


----------

